# Aux in Eos



## jasidener (Jul 17, 2012)

I just bought a 2007 Eos touring and I can't pick it up until tomorrow. I wanted to find out if there is a aux cable plug or USB plug or Bluetooth in the car. On the steering wheel there was buttons with a phone icon. What does this button do? 

Would love to hear back! 


-Einsteinjs

Sent from my iPad


----------



## shawnlgarrett (Dec 26, 2010)

Im curious about this as well..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2009)

This post is best answered by an owner of the 2008 model year Eos but, I checked on Edmonds and they list a "Auxiliary MP3 audio input" on both the base and 2.0T models. In later years the audio input is a stereo miniplug in the console box between the seats, don't know where its located on the 2008. 

Good luck with the Eos! 

[email protected]


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Aux input*

In my 2007, the plug is in the glove box, up top way on the right. You hit the CD button twice to switch the stereo to Aux (upgraded head unit on Lux).


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> This post is best answered by an owner of the 2008 model year Eos but, I checked on Edmonds and they list a "Auxiliary MP3 audio input" on both the base and 2.0T models. In later years the audio input is a stereo miniplug in the console box between the seats, don't know where its located on the 2008.
> 
> Good luck with the Eos!
> 
> [email protected]


 2008 Correct!! Hit the button twice.


----------



## jasidener (Jul 17, 2012)

Got the Eos. Aux input is in the glove box. Thanks guys!


-Einsteinjs

Sent from my iPad


----------



## janetclore (Sep 5, 2021)

PaulZooms said:


> *Aux input*
> 
> In my 2007, the plug is in the glove box, up top way on the right. You hit the CD button twice to switch the stereo to Aux (upgraded head unit on Lux).


I can't find anything in the glove box..r.


----------

